# crypt id



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It might be a _cordata_. Xema?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I didn't want to venture a guess until someone else broke the ice. I was thinking that it could be pontederiifolia or moehlmannii---a small, young leaf, or cordata.


----------

